# Chilian Rose Hair or Common Pink Toe



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

hi yall, 
        i dont know which to get. it will be my first t and i want to do it right. i hear both are great starter t's but i dont know which one to get. i like the pink toe because of the pink toes! but i like the rose hair because it is super slow and just beautiful. i know the pink toe can be fast but i will be handeling at the bare minimal. i love them both but i cant decide. please help point out there flaws and also what makes them jems. thanks!


----------



## radicaldementia (Jun 4, 2008)

Clearly your best option is to get both  

But if you have to choose just one, I would go with the G. rosea.  I have both and they are both really neat, but at least in my experience my avic hides in his web most of the time, while my rosea is always sitting out.  I'm guessing that you'll actually want to see  your first T, so I would start with the rosea.   Plus they are a little easier to care for, avics need a bit more humidity and a slightly more complicated vertical setup.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

i live in mississippi where it is very humid though. would it hurt the rosie?


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 4, 2008)

roseas like it bone dry except a water dish. you may be able to get away with it. i live in the desert so i don't have an issue. not much help i know, sorry


----------



## Moltar (Jun 4, 2008)

If the rosea has appropriately (completely) dry substrate it should be ok. Watch the temp though. You don't want them to have temps above 85 for extended periods.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 4, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> i live in mississippi where it is very humid though. would it hurt the rosie?


Nah, they won't mind humidity *in the air*. They won't love it, but I live in TN and it gets pretty humid here too, and my rosea never seems to act weirdly. The important part is that the substrate is dry. 

G. rosea is definitely one tough bug. While adult Avics don't seem as prone to random death as little Avics can be, they do still need more regular work, whether misting the tank once or twice a week (because many won't use a water dish) or cleaning all that poop off the walls... My rosea is a great "feed and forget" type pet, if my life is too hectic to pay much attention to it, all I have to do is check the water dish and possibly refill it once a week. I feed it once a month at most, and it's still nice and fat and lazy.

Also when I was new to the hobby, I once got absentminded and forgot to close the lid on my rosea's critter keeper. It must have been open for a good two, three hours. When I came back, my rosea was too busy being asleep to bother with freedom. I find this adorable.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd go w/ the rose... (properly addressed)

I do believe in no time at all you'll be getting your Avic also tho!  

Have fun!


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you so much everyone. which is more likely to bite. i read the bite page for both and it seams the rosie is more likely to bite or is that because more people have them? i one of both on hold at the pet store but so far i am leaning to the rosie. is there anything bad about the rosies?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 4, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> which is more likely to bite. i read the bite page for both and it seams the rosie is more likely to bite or is that because more people have them?


It's likely because more people have them and more people try to mess with them/hold them a lot. There is such a thing as a "psycho rosie" and sometimes even a calm one will have a cranky day, but there are mean avics too. It all depends on the individual spider and their mood at the time.  If you do a little research or ask around, you can pick up some tips on how to judge a spider's mood without just sticking your hand in there and finding out the hard way. Some people gently touch a leg with the soft end of a paintbrush, for instance.

Animals that are in premolt can be extra likely to be in a bad mood...or some become very sluggish and docile. You never can predict these things.



tvelez1 said:


> is there anything bad about the rosies?


Some people don't like them because they're "common," some people don't like their colors or the fact that they aren't fast growers or anything else SUPER EXCITING!!1

I happen to like my lazy pet lump, though. Nothing bad about them in my view.


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

Rosie behavior varies greatly but I think a good majority of them are docile and/or pet rocks.  There are the rare psychotic individuals who are OBTs in Rose clothing but all in all, I think they are good spiders.


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love my rosea. I don't hold her, but she appears very docile even during tank maintenance. I also have a Avic versicolor sling (bout the size of a penny/nickel). He is VERY fast already. He hasn't tried to bite, but I think that he will be very difficult to handle when he gets bigger. The rosea is awesome for starters, much like Mushroomspore said, feed and forget, observe and so on. You will end up with both but dip into it first with the rosea. You will love it!


----------



## Lennie Collins (Jun 4, 2008)

These guys know their stuff! And they are right! Start out with a Grammostola Rosea...see if you like the hobby and go from there!


----------



## cabey0201 (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess it depends on what you want out of your spider.  I'd personally go with the Avic.  I like the fact that they grow at a reasonable pace, and I love their color.  I've only had one rosea and that was before I was really into the hobby.    I'd been into reptiles for years and had one given to me because, well, if you like one animal that people consider "creepy", you like them all right?  I took it just because if I didn't, it would have died.  As much as people love their rosies, it just never grew on me.  I didn't like the "pet rock" aspect of it.  I ended up giving it to someone that I knew was into T's.  Years later I ended up buying an Avicularia versicolor sling and I was hooked at first sight.  Yes, they're quicker.  Yes, you'll see them less often than a rosie.  Yes, they're slightly more difficult to keep (don't let this throw you off, imho even the more difficult T's are more simple to keep than even a bearded dragon or crested gecko), but they're beyond cool.  I know it's "to each their own" but are there really that many people that keep both that would prefer their rosie over their Avics?  Seriously curious.


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 4, 2008)

cabey0201 said:


> I guess it depends on what you want out of your spider.  I'd personally go with the Avic.  I like the fact that they grow at a reasonable pace, and I love their color.  I've only had one rosea and that was before I was really into the hobby.    I'd been into reptiles for years and had one given to me because, well, if you like one animal that people consider "creepy", you like them all right?  I took it just because if I didn't, it would have died.  As much as people love their rosies, it just never grew on me.  I didn't like the "pet rock" aspect of it.  I ended up giving it to someone that I knew was into T's.  Years later I ended up buying an Avicularia versicolor sling and I was hooked at first sight.  Yes, they're quicker.  Yes, you'll see them less often than a rosie.  Yes, they're slightly more difficult to keep (don't let this throw you off, imho even the more difficult T's are more simple to keep than even a bearded dragon or crested gecko), but they're beyond cool.  I know it's "to each their own" but are there really that many people that keep both that would prefer their rosie over their Avics?  Seriously curious.


I have both of the Ts you mention and I would have a hard time deciding which to get, the versi is very attractive looking and really no less difficult to manage, and the rosea is nice in its own right. It really is to each his own. I have enjoyed my rosea tremendously and I love watching my versi grow. i would just get both( obviously I did haha)


----------



## Moltar (Jun 4, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> which is more likely to bite. i read the bite page for both and it seams the rosie is more likely to bite or is that because more people have them?


I'd say the rosie is a tad more likely to bite you than the avic. However, that's like saying you're more likely to get attacked by a shark than hit by lightning.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

wow you people are amazing!:worship:  i really like the avic versicolor or the avic avic or the avic metalica but i really like the rosie. the rosie is also the only one i have held. and boy was it a sweat heart! . which one is more likely to get out of the cage? the avic right, bc it is aboreal( cant spell to save my life) and bc it is more active? i like the avic bc the pink toes. but the rosie is special in its own way. it seams like more people choose the rosie as a started. i think i am going to follow that trend. and she(i think it was a she) was just a doll to hold. you all are amazing and thank you for your help. the next t i get will forsure be the avic. but which one haha.
thank you again:worship:


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 4, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> wow you people are amazing!:worship:  i really like the avic versicolor or the avic avic or the avic metalica but i really like the rosie. the rosie is also the only one i have held. and boy was it a sweat heart! . which one is more likely to get out of the cage? the avic right, bc it is aboreal( cant spell to save my life) and bc it is more active? i like the avic bc the pink toes. but the rosie is special in its own way. it seams like more people choose the rosie as a started. i think i am going to follow that trend. and she(i think it was a she) was just a doll to hold. you all are amazing and thank you for your help. the next t i get will forsure be the avic. but which one haha.
> thank you again:worship:


Well, neither will escape if you keep the enclosure sealed!!! I know what you're saying though, my versi sling makes a run for it whenever I open the lid and then flees up my arm and wherever else he can get to. The rosea just stays put and sort of shrinks a bit if I put my hand in there. If you get the right type of cage for the avic (a front opening one, see tarantulacages.com!) then you don't have to worry as much when you are doing tank cleaning, and there is less chance that you destroy their tube webs. Just my two cents!


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

man i thought i was set on a rosie but now i am starting to think i may want the avic more! tube webs! that sounds really really cool! does the rosie lay any cool web designes?


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Jun 4, 2008)

Not if you're keeping it in a controlled environment, i.e. a house. Just keep it in a room with barely any humidity.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

i am in love w/ the avic avic but i am getting ther rosie tomorrow bc i will see it more. but the avic avic is my #2 choice if they sold the one i asked them to hold


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 4, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> i live in mississippi where it is very humid though. would it hurt the rosie?


I live in Florida, the humidity capitol of the world, and I've had my rosie for over 20 years. You just don't keep the tank moist, but the humidity outside doesn't matter.

I would start with a terrestrial species like a rosie. They are pretty bullet proof. Arboreals take a little bit more care, and are a bit harder to handle.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok no more mind changes. i am getting the rosie tomorrow. i hope it is a sweet one. the one i did get to hold was a super sweat heart. here is a pict is it healthy looking? and this is a rosie right?http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=124005390&albumId=1735385


----------



## arachyd (Jun 4, 2008)

I predict you'll be back on here in 2 months or less telling us about your avic and your rosie


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

will i need a heating pad sense the t is from chilie?


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope, no extra heat source is necessary. They can live just fine at room temperature.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think less than 2 months! ok i realy want to do this right.


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

^_^ Good! No question is a dumb question.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok. what is a big nono you can do to a rosie?


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

The biggest nono you could do specifically to a rosie is to have wet substrate in any way, shape, or form.  They hate moisture, they just need a shallow water dish.  The rest of the enclosure should be bone dry.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

is there a way to dry it out completly? can i just use sand?


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL I really highly doubt you would.  This species comes from one of the dryest deserts in the world.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 4, 2008)

is there a way to ensure dryness?


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah. Don't mist, spray, or otherwise wet down the enclosure, and make sure the water dish doesn't leak.  You don't have to make a huge effort to make it dry, just don't wet it.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

i read the "how to take care of you rosie" thread but i just want to give my rosie the best home possible


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sure you will provide a great home for her.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

i am really nervus i will do something wrong to her or him. o can there venom kill a dog?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 5, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> can i just use sand?


Don't use sand, stick with chemical-free peat moss or other standard hobby substrate.  And don't let the pet shop try to sell you any kind of bark chips either.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

bark chips= VERY BAD!!! poor spider! those must seam so hardon them. is coco fiber also good?


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 5, 2008)

you can use coco fiber, vermiculite, or peat moss.  Any of those or any mixture of those is fine.

edit: yeah, you wouldn't want to have your dog get bit by a T. I read they are more sensitive to T venom than cats (which makes sense, cats are desert animals and there are lots of venomous things in the desert).


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok what is the best to use?
o well my dog will not b in my room than


----------



## Aurelia (Jun 5, 2008)

As long as your T is in her tank and can't get out, your dog will be just fine.  I don't know which substrate is best, but peat moss seems to be the most popular choice.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

the only time she will be out will be when i get her cage cleaned. my dig is scared of everything so it would run away most likely


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 5, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> the only time she will be out will be when i get her cage cleaned.


You don't need to do this unless your tank ends up with mold or mites - and since it's going to be a dry tank, it won't have mold or mites. Changing out a spider's substrate upsets them a LOT (it destroys the weblines they lay all over the ground that tell them they're in familiar territory), and you don't really need to do it ever, they're pretty sanitary little animals. 

You can pick out old cricket parts with some 12" tongs from the pet store, but that's all the cleaning you really need to do. Take the water dish out and rinse it if it gets a lot of dirt or anything else funky in there.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

oooooooooooooo ok i thought you were saposed to change it every 6 months regardles. i read it on a website a few days ago. thank god you told me that! :worship: i would have really made my rosie mad. and i would have been sad at that


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok so I just got jasper and he has been moving around ALOT I thought they stayed on walls 4 a long time like 2 weeks. Is it a good thing?


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sometimes this indicates that a T doesn't like its substrate. What did you end up putting in the enclosure?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## arachyd (Jun 5, 2008)

If Jasper is a rosie there is no typical way for it to act. Rosies forgot to read the chapter of the book about "Typical Rosie Behavior". One of our rosie slings has to investigate everything every day and if you add something to its enclosure it has to immediately be stalked from the side wall, stalked from the substrate, and then touched a few times to see if it should be eaten or pooped on.


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 5, 2008)

arachyd said:


> If Jasper is a rosie there is no typical way for it to act. Rosies forgot to read the chapter of the book about "Typical Rosie Behavior". One of our rosie slings has to investigate everything every day and if you add something to its enclosure it has to immediately be stalked from the side wall, stalked from the substrate, and then touched a few times to see if it should be eaten or pooped on.


Very very true. My rosea likes to climb and hang from the top of her cage every few months or so, even when her substrate hasn't been messed with. There is no for sure answer.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

i just got him today and be keeps wondering around. is he already mature maybe? how can i tell


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 5, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> i just got him today and be keeps wondering around. is he already mature maybe? how can i tell


mature males will have small hooks above the last segment of the front legs( if i remember right). i am sure you can see some examples if you search for "mature male or MM rosea" in the search function. chances are that its just getting accustomed to its new home.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

man i think i have a mature male now! man i baught a mm! this sucks! he is going to die soon now


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 5, 2008)

not necessarily, he could be around for a while. you can still get the avic too!


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 5, 2008)

when i told them i was getting the rose a lady next to me said great now i can get the avic. man... how much does a full gronw female rosie cost normaly? net or at pet store?


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 6, 2008)

can any1 tell me if it is a boy or full grown yet? 
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=124005390&albumID=1736732&imageID=23084648
is it clear enough?


----------



## kyrga (Jun 6, 2008)

My first T was an avic I got from a pet store... it also turned out to be a MM and didn't live all that long. After that I decided to buy my next T from an online dealer (I also couldn't decide between another pinktoe or a rosie, so I got both). The shipping sucks (all the more reason to buy two at once  ) but you get the satisfaction of knowing you're buying from someone who really knows Ts. Also, you can get slings (baby Ts) from them which are very rewarding to raise. 

Don't lose faith in your guy yet though, he may still have a good deal of life left to live, and you really learn so much from your first T.


----------



## arachyd (Jun 6, 2008)

It looks like a nice T. I can't tell from the pics. Can you get a clear ventral pic or a clear pic of the front legs from the side so we can see if there are hooks or hook bumps?


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope so he is my little ball of pink n brown hair. He makes me smile just looking at him. 
I can try. Do I need to Handel him to get the Pict? I dont want to stress jasper out. 
How long do most mm rosies live 4?


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 6, 2008)

And by front legs do u mean the ones that are right in front of the fangs? Or the ones right next to that on the first long leg?


----------



## arachyd (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually both have features that can point toward your T being a male. Try to get pics of both. The little short ones are actually the pedipalps. Those are where the emboli (1=embolus) or "boxing gloves" on a mm would be. The first long ones are the actual legs where you would find hooks on a mm.


----------



## 916 (Jun 6, 2008)

I own both ,  A.avicularia and G. rosea. I  like the the G. rosea , she's got  an attitude and greets the slightest disturbace with an," it's dinner time!! " dance. The A. avic has designed a cool funnel web and hides in it most of the time.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 6, 2008)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&MyToken=7dc82cd9-263e-49aa-946f-8b99d0444108
is that one better?

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&MyToken=7dc82cd9-263e-49aa-946f-8b99d0444108
or even this one?


----------



## arachyd (Jun 7, 2008)

The pics aren't showing. There's an error message that it was either moved or marked private.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 7, 2008)

o sorry here i will try and make the picture smaller
does this one help any?


----------



## Moltar (Jun 7, 2008)

That pic still doesn't show what we need to see.

A quick google of "tibial spurs" found this. 

And this. 

They have some adequate photos of what you're looking for.


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 7, 2008)

if it is a mm this pict should show the liffle puff where the claw should be.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=8977&c=11


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 8, 2008)

here we go. this should b what yall are looking for. it is in the bad square


----------



## unitard311 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice looking T. I do think I see a hook in that last pic( I could be wrong). Dont worry though!! Enjoy him !!!!!!!!


----------



## tvelez1 (Jun 8, 2008)

how do i know if he is ready to mate? i just got him like on thursday. so i dont know if he layed a sperm web or not


----------

